# oil leaking from under distributor, 94 Sentra 1.6



## kp3ft (Sep 25, 2010)

I have a mystery oil leak that appears to be originating from where the distributor assembly bolts into the engine. All bolts are tight. Does anyone have any idea what the problem could likely be, before I start taking things apart? It's getting gradually worse, running down the engine and leaving a small puddle every morning. The worst part is that it also drips directly on the exhaust pipe under the engine, so it's a fire hazard... need to fix it ASAP. I was thinking it could be a camshaft seal, but I read another post where someone said that the GA16DE doesn't have them??? I downloaded and read through the service manual available on this website but found nothing which helps. I also have a Haynes manual that should be here any day now in the post office. Thanks for any help.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

I have no idea but mine is doing the same it's a very small leak though......


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

There is a fat O-ring on the shank of the distributor - it goes hard with time/heat and will start leaking. When you replace it (generous grease coating too) make sure you first slightly loosen the valve cover bolts so that the new seal on the distributor goes in easily without getting damaged. Once the distributor is in place, you can again tighten down the valve cover.


----------



## SE_RBOY (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok thanks....I appreciate it.... 1 other question....can i buy the 0-ring new or will i need to go to a junk yard and search for a descent 1...


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Never EVER buy 2nd hand O-ring


----------



## OneCarAfterAnother (Mar 4, 2011)

I got mine from the dealer for 6.21. Very easy to replace but make sure to set timing after you put it back in.


----------



## G-UNIT Y 50 CENT (Jul 30, 2011)

that distributor use 2 oil ring inside is a seal and the outside is fat O ring


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's leaking from where the head and the distributor meet, you need the "O" seal on the shaft, Nissan #22131-78A00, about $4. If it is leaking from under the distributor cap, the internal seal is bad and you need a distributor, Nissan #22100-78A00RE, about $450.


----------

